

A High-Bandwidth Interplanetary Connection - pwg
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/07/a-high-bandwidth-interplanetary-.html?ref=hp

======
fragsworth
> "If your slow Internet connection has you frustrated, just be glad you don't
> have to communicate with a probe on Mars. Even with new technology,
> scientists will be able to transmit only about 270 megabits per second
> between the two planets, not a lot of information when you're talking about
> superhigh-resolution photos."

Wtf? 270 megabits per second is about 27 times as fast as my Internet
connection. Am I missing something here? Are they joking?

~~~
tlrobinson
_superhigh-resolution photos_

I don't know how big they're talking, but if they're GBs then 270Mbps could
seem slow, especially if you only have a limited window of opportunity to
download them.

------
noselasd
And for those interested, here;
<http://public.ccsds.org/publications/default.aspx> are the specs for the
protocols, formats, etc. currently used to communicate with stuff in space.

------
trafficlight
Latency is still a bitch. How will I play Starcraft with my friends on Mars?

~~~
xtacy
Turn based strategy games might win :-)

~~~
sliverstorm
Mail chess ftw.

Or maybe mail Starcraft...?

